# Modern metal in standard tuning?



## sharedEQ (Sep 27, 2019)

Are there any new metal bands that use "old school" tunings? Would like to check it out if there is.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 27, 2019)

They've been around for a little while, but Sylosis comes to mind.




I'm pretty sure Horrendous play in standard tuning as well.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AYyv7NvdlM


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't think it is a tuning issue at all, I think it is a songwriting/arrangement issue in conjunction with sound design, ie; amp choice, settings, etc...


----------



## budda (Sep 27, 2019)

Whores. - Gold


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 27, 2019)

Mors Principium Est, most albums are in standard E and couple of early ones are in D.


----------



## Soya (Sep 27, 2019)

Does protest the hero count?


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 27, 2019)

Soya said:


> Does protest the hero count?


Bet your sweet Bloodmeat it does.


----------



## vilk (Sep 27, 2019)

Soya said:


> Does protest the hero count?


Last time I was playing PTH it was not standarding tuning. What was it, half step down? At least, the song Sequoia Throne is def not standard tuning.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 27, 2019)

Soya said:


> Does protest the hero count?



Half step down, so nope. It has to be dead set on E standard


----------



## Soya (Sep 27, 2019)

Suns a bitches.


----------



## vilk (Sep 27, 2019)

Are we allowed to call The Dillinger Escape Plan "new"?


----------



## zappatton2 (Sep 27, 2019)

When you're in your mid-40's, everything after 1996 is new.


----------



## akinari (Sep 27, 2019)

If you're into black metal, Yellow Eyes are tuned to E I think.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 28, 2019)

Lots of black, folk, power metal etc. bands use standard tuning. If you're into stuff like Moonsorrow or Ensiferum, check them out. Wintersun's first album has some songs in standard E too, Beyond The Dark Sun, Winter Madness, Battle Against Time and Starchild are all in E.


----------



## Indigenous (Sep 28, 2019)

I think a lot of Sabaton's stuff is in standard.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 29, 2019)

Winds of Plague - Decimate The Weak


----------



## The Mirror (Sep 30, 2019)

Quo Vadis is playing some really heavy Death Metal on E-standard (with the main Riff often being played even higher).



€: Fuck me, their most recent record is from 2004, so "modern" doesn't really hit the mark in this case.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 30, 2019)

Ne Obliviscaris
Some Trivium albums
Abigail Williams
Coheed and Cambria count lol?


----------



## Kwert (Oct 1, 2019)

The Mirror said:


> Quo Vadis is playing some really heavy Death Metal on E-standard (with the main Riff often being played even higher).
> 
> 
> 
> €: Fuck me, their most recent record is from 2004, so "modern" doesn't really hit the mark in this case.





I think Quo Vadis tuned to D standard anyway.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 1, 2019)

Kwert said:


> I think Quo Vadis tuned to D standard anyway.



Nah, E Standard. I remember spending some time on Hunter-Killer a while back. Still love that track.


----------



## gnoll (Oct 1, 2019)

Metropolis said:


> Wintersun's first album has some songs in standard E too, Beyond The Dark Sun, Winter Madness, Battle Against Time and Starchild are all in E.



So the 4 best songs on the album are in E.

Hmmm. Maybe that should tell us something...??


----------



## iamaom (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Pat (Oct 2, 2019)

Don't Vektor sometimes tune up to F?


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 2, 2019)

Pat said:


> Don't Vektor sometimes tune up to F?


Yup, they always tune up a half step.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 2, 2019)

gnoll said:


> So the 4 best songs on the album are in E.
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe that should tell us something...??



Maybe not, I like all the songs from that album. Nowadays they're played live in D-standard tuning, and they still sound kind of same... no big difference.


----------



## Pat (Oct 2, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Yup, they always tune up a half step.


lunatics


----------



## chopeth (Oct 3, 2019)

Pat said:


> lunatics



F there goes great with the shrill screams the singer makes


----------



## Pietjepieter (Oct 3, 2019)

The Hirsch Effekt!!!!! 


Skip to 1:40 for the madness


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2019)

Pietjepieter said:


> The Hirsch Effekt!!!!!
> 
> 
> Skip to 1:40 for the madness




Kind of a PTH/Sikth mash-up.


----------



## Humbuck (Oct 3, 2019)

Skeletonwitch I think?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 3, 2019)

Depending what you consider modern, wether its music after 2000 or recent djent tech metal. 

Imperanon's debut album was in E standard:


Norther also used E standard on their earlier records:



Dimmu Borgir used E up until their recent albums:


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 3, 2019)

This record is dope. And has current and former members of Arsis, The Absence, and Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## Alex79 (Oct 4, 2019)

Megadeth has gone through a number of tuning changes - half step down, standard, whole step. Similarly Kreator. Their recent albums (both bands) are all pretty cool, I like them a lot. Great guitar playing from both bands.


----------



## MikeNeal (Oct 4, 2019)

Opeth?


----------



## asopala (Oct 4, 2019)

Dragonforce is in standard for any songs they don't use a 7 for, even now.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 4, 2019)

The current Portal record, "ION" was done in standard tuning.


----------



## vilk (Oct 4, 2019)

nvm


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 4, 2019)

Ralyks said:


> This record is dope. And has current and former members of Arsis, The Absence, and Black Dahlia Murder.




I thought I was the only rando whose stumbled on them via Spotify.
That album is SO SO SO good. Hoping for more. Did not know that about their members thats like 3 of my top 5 favorite bands.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 5, 2019)

vilk said:


> nvm


Whaaaaa?


----------



## Pat (Oct 7, 2019)

MikeNeal said:


> Opeth?


Was listening to Watershed this morning and forgot it was in standard tuning - there are some really heavy bits in it.


----------



## myrtorp (Oct 7, 2019)

Mors Principium Est was mentioned earlier, here is guitarist solo project, also in standard


----------



## Handcrafted (Oct 7, 2019)

I think Vektor has some stuff in E standard. Good luck actually playing, those guys are insane.


----------



## pastanator (Oct 7, 2019)

idk about all their music but the newest birdflesh album is all standard tuning and also the best album all year imo


----------



## Boris_VTR (Oct 7, 2019)

I believe all Sabaton albums are in E standard.


----------



## TheDandy (Oct 8, 2019)

iamaom said:


>



Pretty sure intervals is in drop D


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 8, 2019)

Power Trip ... they are going for an old-school thrash sound. I don't think they tune down or even use a double bass pedal.


----------



## Metropolis (Oct 8, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> or even use a double bass pedal.



Wtf, first I went to spotify to have a listen and heard parts where double kicks might have been used, but wasn't too shure. Drummer really doesnt' use them, this must be more rare than E-standard tuning in these days, at least in metal.


----------

